# HostBill Price Increase $599.95 -> $999.95



## Marc M. (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, when almost everyone thought that things settled down and HostBill pricing was finally locked in, there you have it, another price increase today. It went from $599.95 to $999.95 for a owned unbranded license.

For a while I was even looking for a used license (I had a branded one last year but gave it back) to maybe play with it, possibly put it into production. However following yet another bipolar move on Kris's part (the guy who owns the place), I doubt I will want to try his product ever again. Who knows what he will come up with next?!

The bottom line is that what you could get last year for $200 will set you back now almost $2000 (HB license + client order forms + client are templates). It is a nice-ish piece of software, but it's far from being worth that much.

What's your take on this?


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 30, 2013)

And so it starts. Again. 5th times the charm?

"they aren't talking about hostbill, QUICK CHANGE THE PRICE AGAIN"


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 30, 2013)

My take on this issue is that maybe if we stop giving the guy attention, the prices will stop increasing.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 30, 2013)

*@**SkylarM* and *@**GVH-Jon* you know what, you guys are right.

*@**HalfEatenPie* would you please be so kind and close this thread on account that HostBill doesn't need any more free publicity? I Kris insists on running his company into the ground in order to make a quick buck then so be it. WHMCS will do for now, and Blesta 3.0 is coming along just fine. It should be a really awesome piece of software when it's released.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 30, 2013)

Closed upon Request


----------

